# injured wild pigeon



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

could you advide me on how to capture a wild pigeon. he has catgut tied around his foot which is turning black. i need to capture it to get it help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link to trapping a pigeon, may or may not work depending on location of pigeon and type of pigeon: You can also try catching it in the dark when they can't see well.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Here is a list of resources:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

And a link on string injuries

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm


----------

